# Positive Thinking



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to my GTR, are you?!
Just thought it would be good to have a non-moaning thread on here for anyone else still very excited at the prospect of having their GTR this year!
Have you seen the pics on the geneva show? Cracking pics, love the white again actually even though I've got silver on order. Looks brilliant with the new black wheels.:thumbsup:
What mods are people thinking of doing? Or are you leaving the car standard for a while, or until 3yrs of ownership is up?! The 570 BHP conversion looks amazing on that video Ed posted.
Can't wait, for me 7 months to go.
Who is the first on here to get delivery of their car in the next few weeks? We need pics! lots of them, and then comments about the HPC on delivery etc.
Bring on the GTR :clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

For me,15 days.....the next 2 weeks get very good for me,getting a new Evo X next tuesday(sold the old X to a customer) and just a few days later the new GTR :clap:

I dont care about warranty,VDC or anything else,i just want to have it and kick the hell out of it


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

What a GOOD idea!:clap:

I'm looking forward to the car to although mine will only arrive in december:bawling:.

I added myself to the list of the people wanting to track theirs, mostly out of support, I'll wait to see the real costs of the car. I truly think it's going to be worth it anyway!
I can see only one positive thing about my car arriving in dec'09, is that a few people will have had theirs for 6 months and I'll be able to see how they get on.

It's a great car and it polarizes peoples opinons, so I think IMHO that's why there's such a love/hate relationship.

Anyway I'm looking forward to the first ones getting their cars!

Cheers


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im looking forward to the car arriving to hear peoples comments, hopefully lots of positives, hope to see some on track aswell.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't wait for my car!!! I keep watching the videos from Silverstone etc. 

It's arriving in September, so am hoping for a late summer, before we plunge into another winter like we've just had (or are we still having it!! )

In terms of mods: Parking Sensors (i realise i open myself to ridicule but i'm used to them now), Garage door opener (need to do some research on this), but will probably leave power mods as it's fast enough for the roads i drive on, and my ability. Planning 5 year ownership - maybe longer, so will probably mod after warranty is up. Saying that, i never modded my S3, 335D etc. I don't really care about 1/4 miles etc.

In terms of exhaust - i'm mr. cautious on the warranty. So will depend on whether it can be done. But would like something a lot sportier sounding, as i don't need to talk to anyone at 140 mile per hour 

Good thread to have to be honest. I want to get that excitement back!

On that positive note - i'm off to my golf forum (shameless plug feel free to delete: www.ModSquadGolf.com)


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Cant wait for my car, Silver arriving in September.

Will live with it as standard for a while, then I'll see. Hoping to pop up to Castle Coombe for a few trackies.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

85 days until mine should be here - can't wait to be honest then off to Le Mans a few days later.

First mod (Warranty permitting) is fitting the 'Y' pipe after hearing RobbieJ's a few weeks back. Looking at maybe having the DSI Stinger fitted too.

So car, sunshine, shades and some cool tunes and a drive through France in the first week of picking up the car :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Bodi said:


> Looking at maybe having the DSI Stinger fitted too.


I was looking at one of them
very nice piece of kit think its a must just in case


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

John/ Bodi if they catch you using or having one in France they take he car off you!

that's why I don't have a permanent one fitted so far

Frogs


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Dad spoke to the dealer yesterday.
Car is at the docks in Japan and should be shipped next week 
expected delivery, late april or beginning of may. :clap:
According to the dealer this is one of 5 cars being delivered to Sweden before the summer.

Can't wait


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Yakozan, it takes 6 weeks normally and a few days to unload.

if you can get the ships name you can track it o the map! I did


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Fingers crossed, mine is very near now!


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't wait to get mine, i'm also in the progress of upgrading to the black edition in black (DMG might become a popular colour)

I'm not interested in all the whingeing about service costs or any of that crap, I ordered mine because I want one.

As for modding, well, I have modded every single car i've owned, so this one will get the same treatment in due course.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Lou_Rob you sound like a typical gtr owner new or old

great to hear that there is going to be a few "not how Nissan intened" cars out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> great to hear that there is going to be a few "not how Nissan intened" cars out there :thumbsup:


I just can't leave things alone, It would be rude not to :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

could certainly use a nice exhaust, and perhaps some more power


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

pickup and sound is improved with y-pipe

might be more power as well

R


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

great thread.

When these cars start to land on these shores, the buzz about this place is gonna be awesome.

I drove to Wales last week, desperate to see one on the road, or if i was really lucky, to see some on low-loaders/transporters, but no luck.

I've seen Ben Linney's in the flesh, but can't wait to start seeing the UK boys, and giving them the "wave test" :wavey:

i think too much time has passed since Top gear, and the Geneva show last year, people have forgotton how good this is gonna be!!!

Bring on the summer eh!

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> but can't wait to start seeing the UK boys, and giving them the "wave test" :wavey:


lol:chuckle:
:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> great thread.
> 
> When these cars start to land on these shores, the buzz about this place is gonna be awesome.
> 
> ...



I wave at skylines..................from my scooby:bowdown1:

used to be a great amount of waving a few years back between scoob drivers; but not so much now

ed


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

you guy's have got way too much money :chuckle: 50k here , 50 k there :bowdown1:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I for one, and i know of lots more members on here, have spent far in excess of £50k on my GTR:nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> I wave at skylines..................from my scooby:bowdown1:
> 
> used to be a great amount of waving a few years back between scoob drivers; but not so much now
> 
> ed


I wave at Scoobies from my Skyline....



















but my wave looks a bit different to the Skyline one 

  

mook


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

hodgie said:


> I for one, and i know of lots more members on here, have spent far in excess of £50k on my GTR:nervous:


ive spent some were around 30k in the last few years , but i still owe some of that back in a loan im paying . but just when some people can decide after a little time that they will go and spend that money in one go is some thing i dont think i will ever be able to do lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I wave at Scoobies from my Skyline....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the different wave with a cheesy grin  as you go past them yes ? :chuckle:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Am actually looking forward to mine again.
Decided to blow off all the negativity that alot of people are talking and decide on the car when i get it.
Am buying the car without even test driving it, would ideally like to be in a moving one before i get mine in afew weeks but hey ho..........can't have everything!!

First mod will defo be freeing up abit more noise with a y-pipe and then possibley a Cobb AP.

The car will be doing very limited mileage but when it is used it shall be done in the manner it was built for.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

ANDY35, I remember driving from the Docks o get it SVA'ed

scary, so wide and couldn't see much out the back but just dabbing the throttle brought a grin to my face....

Its been like that ever since

Now I don't care who's behind me as they can't overtake


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> ANDY35, I remember driving from the Docks o get it SVA'ed
> 
> scary, so wide and couldn't see much out the back but just dabbing the throttle brought a grin to my face....
> 
> ...



haha.......people will think i am a demented fool with the grinning i will be doing!!

The only car so far to give me that big grin factor was when my STI got put back on the road after having full WRC body panels fitted plus afew engine tweaks.........lairy as Hell....!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

ANDYR35 said:


> Am actually looking forward to mine again.
> Decided to blow off all the negativity that alot of people are talking and decide on the car when i get it.
> Am buying the car without even test driving it, would ideally like to be in a moving one before i get mine in afew weeks but hey ho..........can't have everything!!
> 
> ...



Dont know where you are based ,but you are more than welcome to come out in mine if you're not too far out.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Lou_Rob you sound like a typical gtr owner new or old
> 
> great to hear that there is going to be a few "not how Nissan intened" cars out there :thumbsup:


there will be plenty  :thumbsup:

I've got a huge list of things i want already, holding out a little untill i get a date before I start buying, plus this FX rate thing, buying all the stuff i want is going to cost a fortune, i cant beleive some of the prices for the carbon fibre body panels, and NISMO parts WOW !!

think we need a mod wish list thread


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

As people have said, there aren't any decent pictures of the new black wheels. The solution? I'm currently in a hotel room in Geneva ready to go the motor show on Sunday. :clap:

I've got my GTROC polo shirt in my suitcase and if that isn't enough to gain entry into the Spec-V lounge then there's going to be trouble!

I came to Geneva last year specifically to see the GT-R and that was where all the excitment started. I'm hoping this trip will rekindle that feeling.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it will :smokin:

there is lots of pics of the wheels in the gallery I took on Tuesday but take more we all like to look at them

R


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Glade to hear all this positive talk guys,unforcantly i can't afford one but hey am very excited to see all the pics of when you guys get your cars


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

supraman said:


> As people have said, there aren't any decent pictures of the new black wheels. The solution? I'm currently in a hotel room in Geneva ready to go the motor show on Sunday. :clap:
> 
> I've got my GTROC polo shirt in my suitcase and if that isn't enough to gain entry into the Spec-V lounge then there's going to be trouble!
> 
> I came to Geneva last year specifically to see the GT-R and that was where all the excitment started. I'm hoping this trip will rekindle that feeling.


Have fun while you are there. I didnt make it to the show this year because the snow conditions have been so good for skiing. Look forward to the photos / any additional info.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Supraman, this is one I took on Tuesday of the wheel, the flash might have lighten it a bit









this one with the optional girl


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Cheers Robbie.

How much for the optional girl?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

more than we can afford 

she was very nice and posed for 10mins while I faffed around with the camera


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

all that white car needs is a dark carbon rear spoiler on....

the new black edition is good!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

A little tribut vid to make the time pass while waiting 
YouTube - 2009 NISSAN GT-R R35 HDTV (720P)


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> all that white car needs is a dark carbon rear spoiler on....
> 
> the new black edition is good!


I hear ya :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> John/ Bodi if they catch you using or having one in France they take he car off you!
> 
> that's why I don't have a permanent one fitted so far
> 
> Frogs


It comes with a quick delete key so they cannot prove you have been using it - Will look into it a bit more - still have it fitted and leave the unit at home for the trip


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

stealth said:


> Dont know where you are based ,but you are more than welcome to come out in mine if you're not too far out.


Thanks alot, really appreciate the offer..........I am based just outside Glasgow but am at my house in Texas just now til the 24th March.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't wait!!!! I'm planning where I'm going when i pick it up, how I'm gonna get 1k miles on it in less than a week, what songs to put on a cd for when i pick it up.

The grin factor will be HUGE for me. I'm going to start exercising my face muscles a month before hand in anticipation.

At the moment the year for me is 18wbGT-R (weeks before GT-R) 


Trying to think of places to visit just for the excuse to drive it. Not worried about servicing costs or brake costs. Not taking it on track much as I'd like to. I'm sure all these bad points will come good or if not better in the end. 

There will be loads of people kicking themselves for canceling!! :chuckle:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

SmeeAgain said:


> Cant wait for my car, Silver arriving in September.
> 
> Will live with it as standard for a while, then I'll see. Hoping to pop up to Castle Coombe for a few trackies.



Tried to PM you but looks like your inbox is full :bawling:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Whats a GSI Stinger??

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

radar /laser detector I think


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol i thought it was some sort of warm hatch vauxhall


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

It is but uses a spectrum analyzer to detect. Massive range and can have rear and side detection also.

It's the same tech they use on fighter jets.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

axolotl said:


> lol i thought it was some sort of warm hatch vauxhall


LOL - a new competitor to the Focus RS perhaps?

D


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Expensive though

UK Speedtrap Guide. Radar, GPS and Laser radar detector guide.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

who's going to fit it Bodi?


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> who's going to fit it Bodi?


Really not sure Robbie - trying to get pics of on installed to see if there is anything unsightly with the install ie the GPS aerial.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

looks quite big, I think my usaul place was asking if I was getting one fitted as they fitted something simular to a porker a few months ago


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

I think once i have the car here i can see/work out where it could all go - not really a lover of having kit all over the place and definetly not wanting to screw in to the dash.

Never used one before but what with wanting to do more events etc it makes a little sense to me to have one seeing as i will be out of my usual area's. For me it's not so i can go speeding but how often do we see these things after we pass a bush or road sign.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Lol, just been catching up on the posts as not been reading them mch of late as was starting to get a little down about it all, and i was just thinking maybe i should post something like this, beaten to it, but i'll stick my 2 pence in (well thats about £0.02 now) 

VDC on/off, inspections, Nissans typical customer server and what ever else negaive, i'm not that bothered (famous last words, hope i'm not on here eatting them later  ) but i'm really looking forward to getting my new girl, it's been far too long with out the burble and presence of my 34 and this summer holds the same exciment as buying the last.

I'm choosing my music, planing some trips and track time and i've already spent the equivalent of a small family car on mods (stacking up and awaiting fitting), going to be fun fun fun and hopefully i'll decide pretty soon how much of the car i'm going to gut, (though it may be hard ripping the panels off and interior out of new car, but hey we are all forgetting it's just a car and lifes short far too short 

So what ever, i'm on the happy wagon and counting down the days!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

What mods have you got ready to go on?

D


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

My dealer called me yesterday & said mine will be here 23/04/09.

It's gonna be a great summer.

Pip


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

That'll be a great summer! I'm hoping we have a late summer so I can use mine a lot in Oct. I've planned the first running in 1000 miles for the first weekend of ownership, then plenty of UK/Europe drives planned for 09/10. Just got to work on the music compilations to download into the car now!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Whats a GSI Stinger??
> 
> D


Sumo, it was reviewed on Fifth Gear a couple of weeks ago:

Stinger DSI review (last one of three systems)

They liked it! :squintdan Thinking of installing one too...


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

hodgie said:


> I for one, and i know of lots more members on here, have spent far in excess of £50k on my GTR:nervous:


I got to £90k and stopped counting.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

How refreshing to read such a positive thread! I'm just back from Geneva feeling REALLY pleased I stuck with the Black edition as the new wheels are fantastic. Pictures (even good ones like those posted earlier in this thread) don't do them justice - you have to see them in the flesh but I can assure all potential black edition owners that they will not be disappointed. Halfords they are not!

As regards another thing on this thread, "parking sensors", there are much cheaper option such as LaserStar (Roadnet Automotive: Laser Star - may be cheaper elsewhere) which work well. All you see in the car is a very small light (see pic from my Subaru) plus a small switch which can be hidden away anywhere under the dash. The light flashes green when armed, which in my case happens when you switch on the ignition. Probably something for another thread....


----------



## mark.caplan (Mar 22, 2008)

Re the Laser star- sorry if I am off topic but is this a combined parking sensor and laser jammer device? Is it legal. Is it detectable if not legal. A GTR aproaching a laser camera would be a likely supect and could be inspected by traffic officers if it is not legal.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Mark (and any others that want more info) - PM me with your e-mail address and I'll send you more info. Otherwise we might hijack a great thread!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

rblvjenkins said:


> Halfords they are not..


Yes, I may need to eat my badly chosen words shortly


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Glad to hear the black edition wheels look great! I just need a picture of a silver one with them now!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> What mods have you got ready to go on?
> 
> D


Zele kit alround ,though not decided on the bumper yet, guess i could sell it if i don't like it, new exhaust system, Zele Quad light conversion, COBB, and a few other shiny/carbon bits and bobs 

I figure if i commit to the weight saving plans (which may stretch to carbon doors and panels, over time will be better than the spec-v lol), but just want her here and now, i can't wait to clean her


----------



## RikGTR (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi guys, nice to see a positive thread that sums up why were all here! I'm getting mine April 28th and just can't wait. I have a customer who is a shipping agent and deals with most of the Nissan vessels so as soon as i've got the info then you'll know too!

I am wondering whether i'm gonna see many near me (York), one way I want to see loads and give out some waves and maybe some meets, on the other i'd like it to be quite exclusive so that when people see it it still has the wow factor!

Mods wise, other than a tailored cover, cobratak 5, and maybe parking sensors, i think that will be it. Got a Nurburgring trip planned end of May so probably if a few of you are there with your mods I will change my mind.. So near now!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> How refreshing to read such a positive thread! I'm just back from Geneva feeling REALLY pleased I stuck with the Black edition as the new wheels are fantastic. Pictures (even good ones like those posted earlier in this thread) don't do them justice - you have to see them in the flesh but I can assure all potential black edition owners that they will not be disappointed. Halfords they are not!
> 
> As regards another thing on this thread, "parking sensors", there are much cheaper option such as LaserStar (Roadnet Automotive: Laser Star - may be cheaper elsewhere) which work well. All you see in the car is a very small light (see pic from my Subaru) plus a small switch which can be hidden away anywhere under the dash. The light flashes green when armed, which in my case happens when you switch on the ignition. Probably something for another thread....


Please do not buy a Laser Star. This unit is a cloned knock off of the Laser Pro Park, and put on the market by a well known scammer within this industry. I wont name him here, but do a search for his last failed product, Drivesmart. Myself and many others got stung by him. There are many other decent companies out there who produce good products which will stand the test of time.

Also, check out Radar Detector Jammer Forum forums for independant testing of diffusers.

Also check out Radar Detector Tests and Reviews by Guys of LIDAR to see how poor the Laserstar performs.

Also if anybody wants to test their setup, I have 2 lidar guns used by UK police.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Please do not buy a Laser Star. This unit is a cloned knock off of the Laser Pro Park, and put on the market by a well known scammer within this industry. I wont name him here, but do a search for his last failed product, Drivesmart. Myself and many others got stung by him. There are many other decent companies out there who produce good products which will stand the test of time.
> 
> Also, check out Radar Detector Jammer Forum forums for independant testing of diffusers.
> 
> ...


Interesting you say that Charles Charlie. All I can say is that Roadnet is a LaserStar distributor and they provided me with a LaserStar at very low cost (in return I have a small logo of theirs on my racing car) and I can say for sure that it works. I'll call Roadnet on Monday and ask them for any more info they have, but as I say, I know that it works, and it's cheap.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

PM'd you mate..


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> PM'd you mate..


Having read Charles Charlie's PM, it's clear he knows a whole lot more about this subject than me, so I suggest we listen to him! 

Perhaps he could start another thread as I am sure many of us are interested in making sure we get the right "parking sensors".


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just watched the Episode of Top gear where Jeremy hurts his neck on Dave.

Makes me remeber how good this car is gonna be. 

mook


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> Having read Charles Charlie's PM, it's clear he knows a whole lot more about this subject than me, so I suggest we listen to him!
> 
> Perhaps he could start another thread as I am sure many of us are interested in making sure we get the right "parking sensors".


I'm more than happy to if people are interested in "parking sensors" with added benefits.......


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

I was definetly thinking of Laser Pro-park front & back when my car arrives in June


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I'm more than happy to if people are interested in "parking sensors" with added benefits.......


Interested.

Ta in advance


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Okay since there are a few out there who are interested in adding some protection to their cars.....

*A little science first*

A Lidar gun (laser to most people) operates very differently to a conventional radar gun which uses the Doppler Shift to work out speed (change in frequency of the radar gun's returned signal from reflection of a car is a direct result of the vehicle getting closer/further away. Simple example is an ambulance siren getting more high pitched as it nears you, then drops to a low frequency as it moves away).
Laser works by taking lots of tiny distance measurements over a period of time. By working out the distance travelled over a period of time, a speed is calculated (SPEED=DISTANCE TRAVELLED / TIME).

For example, the most common Lidar device in use in the UK is the LTI 20/20 aka Marksman. This gun emits 125 pulses per second.

All lidar speed devices use error trapping software to ensure max accuracy and this is were jammers come in.

Early jammers such as the Lidatek Le30, Target L400, used a flooding technique. This meant upon receiving a lidar pulse, they would fire a laser diode at a very high frequency thus blocking out the reflected beam which the gun was expecting to see. They could only fire for around 5 secs to protect the laser diode from burning out. Their major problem was they were easy to detect by the gun and would throw an error code on the gun (known as an E-07 on the Marksman range).

Modern day jammers use a different technique and a little more sophisticated. All current jammers use a look up table. That is they receive the pulses from the gun and by analysing the pulse rate, they know which gun is targetting, and pulse their laser diode to ensure just enough incorrect returned laser beams are received by the gun so that it cannot get a speed.

In the world of jammers we use two acronyms.

JTG - "jam to gun"

JFG - "jam from gun"

These both signify a desire to be able to prevent a lidar gun from ever getting a reading, now matter how close the operator of that device may be. *It is paramount that any driver using a jammer understands that he/she should drop to the speed limit asap and cut his jammer off so that the lidar operator gets a speed. Thus no suspicion will fall on the driver.*

Anyway enough of the "science"....


*The current modern laser jammers*

Jammers can be split into those that use banks of weaker LEDs to produce their jamming signal, and those which use a single powerful Laser Diode.


_LED jammers_- Blinder, Laser Mask, Snooper SLD series

_Laser Diode Jammers_ - Antilaser Guardian G9 (AL9), Laser Pro Park (LPP), Laser Star (LS), Laser Interceptor (LI)


Alll I will say about the LED jammers is that they are very average, and the Blinder is the only one worth mentioning.



Laser Diode Jammers are the only ones worth spending money one IMHO.

AL9 - latest incarnation of the first decent laser diode jammer. 

LPP - UK clone of the AL series (actually of the AL8, not the newer one)

LS - clone of the LPP

LI - lastest incarnation is the most advanced jammer bar none. Voice alerts, parking feature, upgradeable, slim heads for rear positioning. Ivan its creator was the designer of the original AL before he started his own LI sompany.



I have owned and tested with my own Lidar guns LPP and LI. My LPP setup needed 3 heads on the front of my Merc ML to get JTG. The LI achieved that with just 2. Also the LPP heads are very deep and as such are nigh on impossible to fit at the rear without cutting the bumper. The LPP an AL9 are very good jammers. It's just that the LI is head and shoulder above all of them.

The LI quad system is expensive but is stunning IMHO. The rear slim heads are designed specially for rear encounters and are a doddle to fit. I have measured the number plate recess on the GTR and they will fit very nicely.

I am at pains to point out that the LPP and AL9 are very good and will do the job. The LS however is a clone of a clone, will never have any updates for new guns, and has been shown to be outperformed by its competitors (by independant hobbyists).

A wonderful source of info are the Guys of Lidar Radar Detector Tests and Reviews by Guys of LIDAR and Radar Detector Jammer Forum (commercial site but good independant users)


I have 2 UK used lidar guns (Prolaser II, and Lti Ultralyte) which can be used to test any setup. I will be more than happy to bring them along to any future GTROC meetings and let you guys have a fiddle.

I am also more than happy to help with positioning advice. Just post a pic of your car and I will let you know where's the best spot to place you heads.

The best jammer needs good placement, and without adequate testing, you'll never know.

Also, I have emailed the UK/USA distributor of LI to enquire about a group buy. I'll let you know what he says.

Hope this helps everybody and if there is anything I've left out, or have made more confusing, let me know..:thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Really interesting post CC;btw, followed yer links and saw  a test on "laser veil" coating product. Seems to give extra time and reduce the range.

Do you have any experience of these coatings, as they look intriguing to me.

Like all these things, I guess strictly speaking the police could argue they are "perverting the course of justice" and/or "obstructing the police in the execution of their duties".

To me, as long as the driver slows down and is in the speed limit, then the desired behavior has happened. Fair play. Rocketing through a speed trap at illegal speeds with jamming would be asking for a knock at the door in the middle of the night to be arrested!

Not sure how the police can argue about a coating, or even detect it by visual examination. After all, it just absorbs and reflects and does not detect or jam. 

I tried quick search and I couldn't find a supplier in Europe. Presumably it falls under the US ITAR laws which prevent technology that has a dual military use from being exported.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Really interesting post CC;btw, followed yer links and saw  a test on "laser veil" coating product. Seems to give extra time and reduce the range.
> 
> Do you have any experience of these coatings, as they look intriguing to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

Veil is difficult to get hold of in the UK as I believe the solvent content of the product prevents shipping by most carriers. This link has some info re international distribution..

http://www.radardetector.net/forums/veil/41229-veil-international-availability.html

Most users who have used it give mixed opinions. Most folk find it difficult to put on without making quite a mess and once on, it fades over time and looks rather unpleasant. That said, it offers added protection for the LED jammers (such as the ZR3/ZR4) and seems to work better against the high powered lidar guns such as the Stalker LZ1.

There is one big problem with veil I'm afraid. UK lidar operators (e.g. safety camera partnership vans) are trained to target their equipment onto number plates as they are very reflective and also it means the video centres upon the car in question for evidence purposes. Veil is intended more for headlight application and would stand out if applied to a number plate.

I myself have had about 4 situations where I was targetted and my LI setup saved my licence. Each time I was able to slow, turn off my jammer, and let the operator acquire my speed. This can easily be done in less than 2-3 seconds. These lidar guns can be difficult to get a speed reading at times and most if not all operators wouldnt take any notice to a delay in getting a reading. People who dont turn them off are asking for trouble.

Also I have spoken to many Traffic cops who believe what the lidar gun manufacturers tell them... That a jammer will show as an E-07 message on their equipment. Thankfully all decent jammers dont cause any such error so unless you go bombing thru a speed trap, suspicion should be minimal.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Aha. Top tip to always turn the jammer off once happy to do so.

Here's another one for ya. Are those laser diffusion plates helpful too? I've heard rumours about them but never seen any or owt about their effectiveness.

Ta 4 the link, I might pluck up the courage to mail them and enquire further!!!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Top Tips! Maybe worth opening another thread so everyone knows the content about jammers/radar detectors etc. I've seen radar detectors before, but i didn't realise jammer technology like this existed.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Aha. Top tip to always turn the jammer off once happy to do so.
> 
> Here's another one for ya. Are those laser diffusion plates helpful too? I've heard rumours about them but never seen any or owt about their effectiveness.
> 
> Ta 4 the link, I might pluck up the courage to mail them and enquire further!!!


Lasershield is the most common of those type of plates. I've never seen a UK sized version and as ever it is limited in its protection. That said, maybe veil and a laser shield type device may give enough protection to slow down as it would cover 2 of the hard points of a car (plate and headlights).

That said, one should always remember that without a warning to the driver, these items are useless as they wouldnt slow down!

Even the best laser detector (Valentine V1) struggles to detect laser due to its narrow beam width, so even with passive countermeasures you may not have enough time to slow down as it would depend on you seeing your assailant!

Since Lidar can operate at distances of 2000 feet, laser jammers also provide excellent warning of being targetted as they are located near the targetting areas. Laser detectors are generally high up on the windshield, far far away from where the beam is going to be seen.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

The GTR is definitely quick!
Autoweek listed their fastest cars 0-60 mph. The Nissan GT-R came 3rd, tied for 3rd on the list at 3.4 seconds. 


Bugatti Veyron 16.4

0 to 60 mph: 2.6 sec (est)

Base price: $1,500,000

Our take: The holy grail of power, the Veyron boasts more than 1,000 hp with four turbos.

Lamborghini LP670-4 Superveloce

0 to 60 mph: 3.1 sec (est)

Base price: TBA

Our take: Soon to be released, the Superveloce promises to be the fastest bull ever.

Nissan GT-R

0 to 60 mph: 3.4 sec

Base price: $76,840

Our take: The GT-R is the least expensive on the list, making it the best bang-for-buck value.

Chevrolet Corvette ZR1

0 to 60 mph: 3.4 sec

Base price: $106,520

Our take: One of the fastest American production cars ever produced, the ZR1 is a deal even at $100K.


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Hope this helps everybody and if there is anything I've left out, or have made more confusing, let me know..:thumbsup:


Great informative post
So the LI how would that compare to the DSI Stinger
or is it similar or the same?
I know the stinger has add on jammers do you know much about them?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> Great informative post
> So the LI how would that compare to the DSI Stinger
> or is it similar or the same?
> I know the stinger has add on jammers do you know much about them?


The Stinger system has been around for some years, mainly in its native holland and is quite some device!

There isnt anything quite like it on the market for its ability to detect radar, and its price.... £1600 and then add around £600 per end of car for jammers!!

I would be surprised if its Lasershield jamming system wasnt as good as its radar setup, but its a very hefty price and as yet, I have yet to see any independant testing of the jamming side of things. 

Personally, I feel a simple setup such as the one below covers most eventualities.

- GPS based camera locator e.g TomTom, Micro Roadpilot or similar

- Laser Jammer (diode based)


I have no need for a radar detector as hardly any UK rozzers use hand held radar anymore, and very few alert sufficiently well to laser or GATSOs to allow slowing down.

Using the 2 systems above covers 99% of anything you'll encounter on teh road.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Brilliant write up Charles, thanks very much.
This is what a members Forum should be like, unklike all the bad feeling on here recently.

I am going to have to read your post a couple of times before it all sinks in, but to put you on the spot is the Laser Pro-Park (single FT & BK) worth fitting. At around £500 it seems decent value, as long as it does the job.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Charles, excellent informative post buddy, keep the info rolling in as i assume many people will be interested in this.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you very much Charles. Great info


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Great info CC.........never had any devices on my old cars but may well look at a system for the GTR.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Paul T said:


> Brilliant write up Charles, thanks very much.
> This is what a members Forum should be like, unklike all the bad feeling on here recently.
> 
> I am going to have to read your post a couple of times before it all sinks in, but to put you on the spot is the Laser Pro-Park (single FT & BK) worth fitting. At around £500 it seems decent value, as long as it does the job.


There are 2 things to consider with 2 single LPP heads, front and rear.

That will only allow you to protect a single hard point, usually the plates. From the front the GTR has a big profile, deep flat frontage, and has big reflective headlights. This will mean a single head placed low under your plate will provide very average protection, the same problem for the rear except of course the dimensions and shape of the LPP will cause problems.

Personally if the LPP is your choice I'd be more inclined to pop 2 heads up front as frontal targetting is the most likely, and hope you never get shot form the rear!

I'm going to see if I can find some old pictures of the LPP and LI heads next to each other as you can see the difficulty LPP presents with rear mounting.

The LPP is an awesome jammer, its just that you will probably need 2 heads up front and then have difficulty mounting a third on the rear. Add in the fact that the LPP control box only allows 2 heads, then it starts getting expensive and a pain to control (2 switches etc).

As ever I'm always led back to the LI. A quad sytem will cover you front and rear, be easy to install, and should provide better protection.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Charles, please keep us updated about any possible LI group buy.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Paul T said:


> Thanks Charles, please keep us updated about any possible LI group buy.


As per forum rules I have asked permission from the Admin team.

If they okay a group buy, I will post details of the prices, discount and any other important details.

In the meantime, if there's any further questions regarding anything related to radar/lidar, feel free to ask.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just though I would post this link. 

I does look like things are catching up with the Laser Star "people"...

Consumer Warning - Laser Star

Nothing to do with me I should add.....


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi Charles Charlie

Been following this thread and had decided to add the laser interceptor to my GT-R (July). I sent the UK distributor an email last week asking about installers in my area - realised tonight that I hadn't received a reply - so went back to their website Laser Interceptor, LI Croatia Ceased Trading, Car Parking Aid, Jammer, Scrambler, Police, Lazer, Twin Quad heads, Radar Detector, Intercepter, UK to see that the manufacturer had gone out of business. I tried Laser Interceptor - Home which appears to be the manufacturer to see a different story....

There's also a few other laser interceptor sites out there....

Can you help us with the real story - which are the proper sites - where to buy it from and where to get it installed?

Thanks

hmmm...just previewed the post and the first url came out rather strange - in case it doesn;t work it was laser-interceptor.co.uk/ with the normal www. on the front....and the second was 85.125.82.130/LaserInterceptor/index.php just with http:// on the front

Guy


----------

